# Monitor enters "Power Save mode" on startup



## Scream (Nov 29, 2006)

I have two computers and two monitors. Both were working fine yesterday. One of them plugs into the blue VGA slot. The other uses the white DVI slot.

Yesterday I decided to switch the monitors. Put the bigger one on my better computer. Plugged it into the computer that uses the DVI slot. Plugged the smaller monitor into the computer that uses the VGA slot.

Now when I boot up the computer that has the VGA slot. It gets to the Windows XP loading screen just fine, but as soon as it gets to the user log in interface my monitor goes into "Power save mode."

I tried switching the monitors back to how they were. Same issue.

I tried starting in Safe Mode and it works. Everything is fine. I even changed display settings in safe mode. But as soon as I restart normally... same issue.

I tried starting with "Enable VGA" and it works as well. It's choppy, but it works.

So... it's a problem with my computer, because it does it on both monitors, yet my computer isn't fried obviously because it can display in safe mode. What's going on?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager check if there is any yellow alongside the video listing


----------



## Scream (Nov 29, 2006)

There is not. I think the issue is something along the lines of the monitor looking for a DVI hookup and not recognizing that there is a VGA hookup. Both of these monitors were last hooked up to DVI.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Shouldn't matter. The PC will look for each type.

You can typically set in the BIOS which type to look at first to decrease the boot time. But as I said, it shouldn't matter.

Try a different cable. If the monitor has multiple inputs, try a different input. If the video card has multiple outputs, try a different output. 

You could also test the monitor on another PC, that will determine if it's a monitor or PC issue.


----------



## Scream (Nov 29, 2006)

Both monitors work on the other computer. Neither monitor works on this one. They both work in safe mode though... so I'm assuming it has something to do with windows.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If they are working in Safe Mode, then it's a video driver issue. Boot into Safe Mode and uninstall any video drivers listed in Add and Remove programs, then reboot.


----------

